# Mayonnaise for Keto Diets



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried to make fresh mayonnaise with flaxseed instead of vergetable oil or olive oil? Or even half flax, and half olive.

I want to give it a go, but don't want to waste valuable flaxseed oil if it's gonna taste like poo.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Also cyder vinegar would be good.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Got no answers so went and did it anyway.

What a great food for keto to put on your salad

I used 2 egg yolks, 100ml Olive Oil, 100ml Hemp Oil, 140ml Flaxoil, 2tbsp of Cyder Vinegar, touch of salt, garlic, and black pepper.

Just look at that for top keto ingredients.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Ever get the feeling your talking to yourself. LOL


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

Always wondered about making fresh mayo. Never could be ****d. :laugh:

Would imagine a bit of lemon juice in there would give it a nice kick.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

It is really easy, just a 5 minute job. Google mayonnaise recipe, and there is a couple of videos showing how to do it.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm, I've been looking for a mayo to have with my tuna, this could be just the ticket. I'm not doing keto but I presume that doesn't matter?!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

How did it taste? I've been thinking about making my own with olive oil and decent eggs for a while now.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i love mayo, cant live without it!!


----------

